# creeper trail Virginia



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I hoping to go the the creeper trail and i would really love to take shaggy. so i was wondering if anyone has ridden with their horses? what was it like?


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have never been, but am subbing to this thread as I'd love to hear what others have to day about it!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't been, but it's a Rails to Trails concept, so should be a lovely, scenic trek.

The area around Damascus is breathtaking.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I've done the 14 mile bicycle trek. Lots and lots of traffic! We passed some horses on the lower half of it. I imagine it would be lovely this time of year or in the fall.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've ridden rail to trail areas before and you have to be careful if they've paved a portion of it. All sorts of very quiet, wheeled devices can be coming down hill at high rates of speed. Not so bad while going uphill as you and your horse should see them. While going downhill you can be caught by surprise and some of them suddenly slam on the brakes causing a pretty good squalling noise, which is the first you know they are there.


----------

